#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Zuiver zilveren aqeeq akiek agaat carneool ringen maat 17,5 en 18

## bano

Aqeeq agaat ring eerst 
Maat 17,5
Gewicht 64,6 carat
Afmeting steen 32mm x 22mm
Zuiver zilver keurmerk aanwezig

Aqeeq agaat ring tweede
Maat 18
Gewicht 77,6 carat
Keurmerk aanwezig

----------

